# Can I transfer Kindle books from one iPhone to another new iPhone



## DRapp (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry but I'm brand new to this board. I have several Kindle books on my iPhone. When I eventually purchase another iPhone (or other Kindle device) will I be able to transfer those books to the new device and if so how? I don't see the Kindle books in iTunes when I synch. Thank you.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

You'll just need to register the new phone on your manage my Kindle page and you should be good to go.
Oops! I'm assuming you have a Kindle.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

DRapp said:


> Sorry but I'm brand new to this board. I have several Kindle books on my iPhone. When I eventually purchase another iPhone (or other Kindle device) will I be able to transfer those books to the new device and if so how? I don't see the Kindle books in iTunes when I synch. Thank you.


You will need to go to the Manage My Kindle page and register the new phone. Once it is on the account, you can put the Kindle app on your new phone and download anything that is in your archive list. Just remember that most books can only be on 6 devices at once (some books have a lower limit). If you no longer have the other iPhone, deregister it.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Kindle ebooks are not an iTunes thing.  They are an Amazon thing.  If you get another iphone and install the Kindle for iphone app on it, your kbooks will be in your 'Archive Items' on the new iphone.  You could they download any kbook you want to your new iphone.

Delete and redownload a kbook from your current iphone to see what I mean.  To delete a kbook, tap the 'Edit' button and then the 'minus' sign next to one of your kbooks.  You will then see the option to delete the kbook.  Select 'Delete' and your 'Archived Item' count should increase to one.  You can then tap the 'Archived Item' line and redownload the kbook.

Good Luck.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome to kindleboards DRapp, before I got my answer posted I see davem2bits beat me to it.

When you get a chance please go over to the Intro and Welcome Thread and give us some information about yourself and give others the opportunity to welcome you as well.


----------



## DRapp (Dec 26, 2009)

WOW, what a helpful, friendly, and fast message board.  Thank you very much for that info.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We aim to please! 

Feel free to wander about and see all there is to see. . .we have discussions on accessories, books, (duh!) and various appliances.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

DRapp said:


> Sorry but I'm brand new to this board. I have several Kindle books on my iPhone. When I eventually purchase another iPhone (or other Kindle device) will I be able to transfer those books to the new device and if so how? I don't see the Kindle books in iTunes when I synch. Thank you.


Your kindle books are transferred to your iphone and/or ipod touch by wireless network only.


----------

